# DNP and Sunbeds - Likely to do Zyzz?



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

As the title suggests...

Is it okay to use sunbeds whilst on DNP, or is it likely to send me to an early grave?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

You won't die :lol:

I did it a few times but I don't recommend it, was like a leaking tap


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Zyzz had an underlying heart condition mate, also to add to the fact he was apparently 'cutting' and the weather in thailand the day he died was at 40degrees celsius, and he also jumped in to a sauna, so he must have looked like a prune


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I had one today after been on dnp for just over a week, no problem but couldnt stay in long.

worse than that was on sunday i tried a sauna but only managed about 5 mins although i did drop a good amount of sub q water i was holding  "not recommended though"


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

So your worried you will hit the sunbed and look like Fatima Whitbreads more feminine sister


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Milky said:


> So your worried you will hit the sunbed and look like Fatima Whitbreads more feminine sister
> 
> View attachment 107706


Holy sh1t lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Holy sh1t lol


Uncany isnt it :lol:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Milky said:


> Uncany isnt it :lol:


Its a belter mate, also put me off sun beds for life lol


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Milky said:


> Uncany isnt it :lol:


Anyone would think you don't like the guy lol


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

How many of u would fcuk Fatima bet there's a few lol


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Milky said:


> So your worried you will hit the sunbed and look like Fatima Whitbreads more feminine sister
> 
> View attachment 107706


Milky brah why you hatin brah? :whistling:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Little stu said:


> How many of u would fcuk Fatima bet there's a few lol


NO but id give Zz a go, on second thoughts nah over my, I mean his dead body........... :whistling:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Little stu said:


> How many of u would fcuk Fatima bet there's a few lol


In a heartbeat


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Little stu said:


> How many of u would fcuk Fatima bet there's a few lol


Fatimas a giver not a taker


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> Fatimas a giver not a taker


Unlike here sister :lol:


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

She scares the **** out of me bet her c0ck is bigger than mine


----------



## A.J. (Sep 14, 2010)

Always imagined doing this would be deadly lol


----------



## A.J. (Sep 14, 2010)

cuggster said:


> Zyzz had an underlying heart condition mate, also to add to the fact he was apparently 'cutting' and the weather in thailand the day he died was at 40degrees celsius, and he also jumped in to a sauna, so he must have looked like a prune


Not to mention the guy was juiced to the teeth as gear is legal and easier to get over there. It most defiantly exacerbated his heart condition.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Zyzz had a enlarged heart that was undiagnosed. Would have been ok if he didn't push himself too far.

DNP + sunbeds don't sound like a good idea at all.


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

i do it all the time, 9 mins aswel. Come out of it ringing wet like, but just keep well hydrated and should be okay


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

only just seen the replies to this thread, wouldnt recommend anybody to use sunbeds whilst on DNP but i did and i lived to tell the tale i also got ****ed up one weekend whilst on it and sniffed a load of stims, lived to tell that tale too, obviously i wouldnt recommend anyone doing as i have so dont go blaming me if you disregard good advice and wind up dead.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I've used sunbeds whilst on DNP and seem to be ok.


----------



## Effloresce (May 7, 2010)

Dont mix the two.. unless you want to wrinkle like **** prematurely.. srs


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I've used sunbeds whilst on DNP and seem to be ok.


Same as c.hill i used sun beds and lived to tell the tail, did get very warm though


----------



## Johny85 (Feb 1, 2013)

Modern sunbeds have some kind of airconditioning, so I guess it's not a problem.

I don't know about you, but after I go tanning I feel a bit warmer the following days. It's no fun experiencing that extra heat in addition to the heat you get from DNP.


----------

